# Ich hab mein Abo verwechselt und zu viel geld abgezogen!



## Aschingrai (24. März 2008)

EDIT: Ich bin grad so aufgeregt das ich doch glatt den Thread Titel verwurschtelt habe, IHR habt mein Abo verwechselt, nicht ICH, würds ja gern ändern aber das geht net


Hallöchen

schau ich heute auf meinen Kontoauszug, was seh ich da:

buffed.de zieht mir 30 Euro ab!
Komisch, denn ich habe mich doch eigentlich für einen 6 Monate Premium Account angemeldet und nicht für einen 12 Monate PA

Aber vielleicht ist mir ja ein Fehler unterlaufen, schau auf meine Mybuffed Premium Seite und finde bestätigung das bei euch was schief gelaufen sein muss, inklusive einen Fehler in der Jahreszahl 

Dein Account ist aktiv bis zum:  	01.01.*1970*
Du nutzt den folgenden Premium-Typ: 	*6-Monats-Abo*


Dein Abonnement verlängert sich nach dem 01.01.*1970* automatisch um weitere 6 Monate. 


Also, ich habe mich nur für 6 Monate angemeldet aber für volle 12 bezahlt! Macht das wieder rückgängig und zwar schnell, dadurch fehlt mir jetzt Geld für andere Sachen, das macht mich sauer.


----------



## Gamerhenne (24. März 2008)

ich merke grade, bei mir steht dasselbe und als ich meine auszüge gewälzt habe ( was ich dummerweise nicht jeden Monat tue ) fiel mir auf, dass mir ebenfalls das 12 Monats Abo abgebucht wurde, obwohl ich nur das 6 monatige angeklickt hatte... *grübel*
im Grunde nicht sooo tragisch, ich würds auch 1 Jahr behalten, aber nicht dass mir nach 6 Monaten NOCHMAL 30 Euro abgebucht werden ? 
*mal ne mail an den abodienst kritzeln wird die Tage*


----------



## Aschingrai (24. März 2008)

Jo, mail iss gute Idee... schreiben wir ne Sammel Mail, betrifft sicher mehrer Leute wies aussieht : )

Aschingrai deckt auf: Buffed Abomenschen sind Piraten! Was für ein Skandal!

Ne mal im Ernst, mich ärgerts insofern das ich bei ebay noch was bezahlen sollte und mir jetzt das Geld für fehlt...


----------



## Gamerhenne (24. März 2008)

naja, n fehler kann mal passieren, klar, is schon ärgerlich
ich hab schon mal ne mail geschrieben und hoffe, die melden sich bald


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2008)

Also, 

ich prüfe grad den Anzeigefehler beim Datum. Laut Datenbank hast du tatsächlich nur ein 6-Monats-Abo. Da ich noch einen anderen Fall Prüfen muss, werde ich das morgen gleich mit in Angriff nehmen. 

Edit: So die Anzeigen sollten jetzt stimmen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (25. März 2008)

bei mir steht jetzt zwar wirklich das richtige Ablaufdatum ( Juni 2008 ) aber ich hab trotzdem für 12 Monate bezahlen müssen...
mail ist schon raus, ich warte mal auf Rückmeldung


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> bei mir steht jetzt zwar wirklich das richtige Ablaufdatum ( Juni 2008 ) aber ich hab trotzdem für 12 Monate bezahlen müssen...
> mail ist schon raus, ich warte mal auf Rückmeldung



Eine Email wohin? Ich hab vorhin schon eine Sammelmail für die aufgestauten Problemfälle an den Abo-Service übermittelt. :-)


----------



## Gamerhenne (25. März 2008)

an die Email Addy, die da unter den Premium Account Daten steht ( computec@csj.de ), war das etwa die falsche ? *G* hups...
ich dachte, wenns da um verlängern und kündigen etc geht, dann kann mein anliegen da auch ned falsch sein, hab allerdings über ne private mail addy meinerseits geschrieben und im Text meinen Accountnamen angegeben. Bei mir müsste man ja eigentlich nur die Laufzeit auf 12 Monate ändern, ich hatte ja dazu geschrieben, dass ich auch das 12 monatige Abo nehmen würde nachdem eh schon 30 Euronen abgebucht wurden.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> an die Email Addy, die da unter den Premium Account Daten steht ( computec@csj.de ), war das etwa die falsche ? *G* hups...
> ich dachte, wenns da um verlängern und kündigen etc geht, dann kann mein anliegen da auch ned falsch sein, hab allerdings über ne private mail addy meinerseits geschrieben und im Text meinen Accountnamen angegeben. Bei mir müsste man ja eigentlich nur die Laufzeit auf 12 Monate ändern, ich hatte ja dazu geschrieben, dass ich auch das 12 monatige Abo nehmen würde nachdem eh schon 30 Euronen abgebucht wurden.



Ah ok - dann passt das natürlich. :-)


----------



## Aschingrai (25. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> an die Email Addy, die da unter den Premium Account Daten steht ( computec@csj.de ), war das etwa die falsche ? *G* hups...
> ich dachte, wenns da um verlängern und kündigen etc geht, dann kann mein anliegen da auch ned falsch sein, hab allerdings über ne private mail addy meinerseits geschrieben und im Text meinen Accountnamen angegeben. Bei mir müsste man ja eigentlich nur die Laufzeit auf 12 Monate ändern, ich hatte ja dazu geschrieben, dass ich auch das 12 monatige Abo nehmen würde nachdem eh schon 30 Euronen abgebucht wurden.




jop, hab das selbe gemacht ; )


----------



## Gamerhenne (26. März 2008)

ich hab inzwischen eine nette Rückmail bekommen, dass mein Abo auf 12 Monate aktualisiert worden ist.
leider sehe ich in den Daten keine Aktualisierung, alles noch beim alten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will da ja niemanden nerven, hab aber noch mal ne Rückmail geschrieben *räusper*
vielleicht klappts ja doch noch, nicht daß ich Ende Juni wieder anfangen darf


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> ich hab inzwischen eine nette Rückmail bekommen, dass mein Abo auf 12 Monate aktualisiert worden ist.
> leider sehe ich in den Daten keine Aktualisierung, alles noch beim alten
> 
> 
> ...



Geduld wäre hier eher angebracht gewesen - die Abo-Daten werden nicht instant eingetragen sondern einmal am Tag aktualisiert.


----------



## Gamerhenne (26. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geduld wäre hier eher angebracht gewesen - die Abo-Daten werden nicht instant eingetragen sondern einmal am Tag aktualisiert.



aaah..hups *G* ich dachte nur, weil da stand dass es schon geändert wurde
na dann wart ich einfach noch weiter ;oD, hätt ja sein können, dass es nich gefunzt hat


----------



## Aschingrai (26. März 2008)

Super, habe grade bestätigung bekommen das mein falsches Abo storniert wurde und mir der Betrag zurücküberwiesen wird.

Bin wieder glücklich, dankeschön : )


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> aaah..hups *G* ich dachte nur, weil da stand dass es schon geändert wurde
> na dann wart ich einfach noch weiter ;oD, hätt ja sein können, dass es nich gefunzt hat



Den Glupschern im Avatar verzeiht man alles. *g* Morgen sollte der Status stimmen - falls nicht, nochmal bei mir melden.


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. März 2008)

immer noch Juni...aber der Tag ist ja noch nicht vorbei

*extra groß glupsch*


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. März 2008)

Herr Zam... *leise noch mal meld*

es tut sich nix, immer noch 6 Monats Abo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte die ehrenwerte Erlaubnis, mich noch mal zu melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Herr Zam... *leise noch mal meld*
> 
> es tut sich nix, immer noch 6 Monats Abo
> 
> ...



Ok, wird morgen geprüft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (30. März 2008)

*schnief* noch keine Änderung in Sicht


----------

